# What are you brewing 2022



## sp0rk (26/2/22)

Seems like we don't have a thread for this yet and it's nearly 3 months into the year...
I'll kick it off


Knocking out a quick easy cornflakes cream ale for a keg filler

3.7kg pale malt
400g Aldi Cornflakes
150g JW Light Crystal
A couple of handfuls of rice hulls

Mash @ 65C for 60
Mash out @ 75C for 10
60 minute boil

22g Cascade @ 60
10g Cascade @ 10

NC Cubed & fermented with whatever kviek strain I pull out of the fridge at 30C


----------



## Jolls (26/2/22)

Just finished a 1931 Tooths White Horse Ale Clone from (as close as I could get at the LHBS)

3 kg - Maris Otter Pale (64.5%)
1.05 kg - Raw Sugar (22.6%)
500 g - NZ Pilsner (10.8%)
100 g - Light Crystal (2.2%)
Infusion: 69 C, 70 mins
Mash Out: 77 C, 10 min
27 g - Hallertau Tradition (Germany), Type: Pellet, AA: 5, Use: Boil for 70 min, IBU: 15.55
27 g - East Kent Goldings, Type: Pellet, AA: 5, Use: Boil for 20 min, IBU: 13.7
Whirlfloc: 10 mins
Currently cubed
Lalfrew Nottingham at 18C tommorrow


----------



## Dutto (11/5/22)

Tommorows brew will be an Isolation ale.
american ale malts (base) 
with Vienna, Light caramalt, and some rolled oats. 
I think I'll use some El dorado with this, but I've got some vic secret there too. I haven't made my mind up on this yet. Leaning towards the El dorado. 
I also have a choice between 2 yeasts. safale us-05, or Lallemand west coast bry-97. 
any opinions from a brewers point of veiw on this?


----------



## Jolls (11/5/22)

Jolls said:


> Just finished a 1931 Tooths White Horse Ale Clone from (as close as I could get at the LHBS)
> 
> 3 kg - Maris Otter Pale (64.5%)
> 1.05 kg - Raw Sugar (22.6%)
> ...



Its a goodun! Keg is emptying pretty quickly!


----------



## Dutto (11/5/22)

Jolls said:


> Its a goodun! Keg is emptying pretty quickly!


Hi Jolls, 
haha nice one.
How'd the Reschs DA turn out?


----------



## Jolls (11/5/22)

The DA is good and very drinkable. The punters here on the weekend all thought is was good but drank the White Horse in preference. The high amount of Golden Syrup (I expect barley was in short supply in 1917) gave it great colour but made it a little bit "sweet" for my liking. Not a bad drop at all - just a shade under the White Horse Ale. I have a Vanilla Milk Stout on the go as well and it is good - but not really a session beer for me. Franzesakner Wheat Beer in cold crashing now and should be on tap the weekend after next!


----------



## redlegger (12/5/22)

Needed a quick keg filler this week so used what bits and pieces i had laying around to make a simple Pale Ale

*Malts (5.72 kg)*
*5.62 kg* (98.3%) — Joe White Maltings Pilsner, Malt Craft Export — Grain — 3.2 EBC
*100 g* (1.8%) — Simpsons Crystal Medium — Grain — 179 EBC​* Hops (75 g)*
*10 g* (19 IBU) — Eclipse 16.2% — First Wort
*15 g* (15 IBU) — Eclipse 16.2% — Boil — *15 min
20 g* (4 IBU) — Eclipse 16.2% — Aroma — *30 min hopstand @ 75 °C
30 g* — Eclipse 16.2% — Dry Hop — *4 days*

Hopstand at *75 °C*​* Miscs*
*3.2 g* — Calcium Chloride (CaCl2) — *Mash
1.7 g* — Epsom Salt (MgSO4) — *Mash
6.8 g* — Gypsum (CaSO4) — *Mash
4 ml* — Lactic Acid 80% — *Mash
1 items* — Whirlfloc — *Boil* — *15 min
0.548 tsp* — Yeast Nutrients — *Boil* — *10 min*​* Yeast*
*1.1 pkg* — Lallemand (LalBrew) *BRY-97 *American West Coast Ale 80%​


----------



## tubbsy (15/5/22)

Brewed a Best Bitter today but got better effi iency than planned (89%) and ended up a couple points high, but will still be a nice beer


Mash Water: *30.66 L*
Sparge Water: *26 L* *@* 76 °C
Total Water: *56.66 L*
Boil Volume: *52.92 L*
Pre-Boil Gravity: *1.035*
*Vitals*
Original Gravity: *1.045*
Final Gravity (Simple): *1.010*
IBU (Tinseth): *33*
BU/GU: *0.74*
Colour: *28 EBC* 


*Mash*
Strike Temp — *72 °C*
Temperature — *67 °C* — *60 min*
*Malts (6.7 kg)*
*5 kg* (74.6%) — Coopers Coopers Premium Ale Malt — Grain — 2.7 °L
*800 g* (11.9%) — Gladfield Malt Gladfield Vienna Malt — Grain — 3.6 °L
*500 g* (7.5%) — Simpsons Crystal Medium — Grain — 67.5 °L
*200 g* (3%) — Simpsons Brown Malt — Grain — 193.5 °L
*200 g* (3%) — Gladfield Malt Gladfield Shepherds Delight Malt — Grain — 120.5 °L
*Other (750 g)*
*750 g* — Sugar — Sugar — 2 °L — Boil — *5 min*
*Hops (100 g)*
*30 g* (22 IBU) — Magnum 11% — First Wort
*50 g* (8 IBU) — Fuggles 4.5% — Boil — *15 min
20 g* (3 IBU) — Cascade 8.2% — Boil — *5 min*


----------



## philrob (15/5/22)

Looks good to me.


----------



## redlegger (19/5/22)

That time of year again........

*Guinness Clone*
Irish Stout
4.1% / 10.6 °P
All Grain
*64.4%* efficiency
Batch Volume: *23 L*
Boil Time: *60* min
Mash Water: *32.29 L*
Total Water: *32.29 L*
Boil Volume: *29.54 L*
Pre-Boil Gravity: *1.037*
*Vitals*
Original Gravity: *1.042*
Final Gravity: *1.011*
IBU (Tinseth): *40*
BU/GU: *0.95*
Colour: *67 EBC* 


*Mash*
Strike Temp — *67.8 °C*
Temperature — *65 °C* — *60 min*
*Malts (4.91 kg)*
*3.44 kg* (70.1%) — Bairds Pale Ale Malt — Grain — 4.9 EBC
*1.01 kg* (20.6%) — Thomas Fawcett Barley, Flaked — Grain — 3.9 EBC
*460 g* (9.4%) — Bairds Roasted Barley — Grain — 1180 EBC
*Hops (70.9 g)*
*70.9 g* (40 IBU) — East Kent Goldings (EKG) 5% — Boil — *60 min*
*Miscs*
*1 g* — Calcium Chloride (CaCl2) — *Mash
1.3 g* — Epsom Salt (MgSO4) — *Mash
2.1 g* — Gypsum (CaSO4) — *Mash
3 ml* — Lactic Acid 88% — *Mash*
*Yeast*
*1 pkg* — White Labs *WLP004 *Irish Ale Yeast 74%
*Fermentation*
Primary — *20 °C* — *14 days*
Carbonation: *2.4 CO2-vol*
*Water Profile*
Ca2+
25Mg2+
4Na+
8Cl-
19SO42-
53HCO3-
16


----------



## sirons (21/5/22)

redlegger said:


> That time of year again........
> 
> *Guinness Clone*
> Irish Stout
> ...



I'm about to brew a dry Irish stout too. Your recipe looks solid. From my research, the style dictates 3 parts pale to 1 part flaked barley, then roast barley for color adjustment.

I'm curious if you're planning to goose it with aged beer to get some sour age into it. That seems to be the rumor for how Guiness gets their tang.

I'm going to use acidulated malt for adding soured beer taste without having to wait ages to enjoy it. And, I'm adding some chocolate malt (steeped) to make it black, rather than the characteristic "ruby" of Guiness. Plus, I want some chocloate flavor in there, trying to move the line towards Guiness's export stout.

Here's my grain bill:

- 3kg pale
- 1kg flaked barley
- 450g roasted barley
- 100g acidulated malt
- 100g chocolate

Keen to hear how yours turns out.


----------



## btrots87 (12/7/22)

redlegger said:


> That time of year again........
> 
> *Guinness Clone*
> Irish Stout
> ...


So it's been a few years with very little brewing done since the little one came along but I'm keen to give a dry Stout a go. My recipe is very similar to this one so I'd be interested to hear how it turned out.

Also going to do an English bitter:

87.5% maris otter
6.25% dark crystal
6.25% victory malt

I'll make it about 30 to 35 IBU with a mix of early and late EKG and ferment with Windsor yeast.

I've never used Windsor before but I'd like to get some ester character in the beer so I figure I'll give it a shot. Due to time constraints I'll just be sticking to dry yeasts for now. Bit concerned about low attenuation though especially with the dark crystal so I'll probably mash at a bit lower temp, maybe 64C.

Excited to get back into brewing and get the keg fridge filled again. Just kegged a hefe and a pale ale, now the carbonation waiting game...


----------



## bradmccoy (20/10/22)

sp0rk said:


> Seems like we don't have a thread for this yet and it's nearly 3 months into the year...
> I'll kick it off
> 
> 
> ...


Just getting back into brewing after a few years of inaction and hearing about the kveiks everywhere. Are they as good as I keep hearing? Which ones do you use? What's good for a pale ale style?


----------



## sic_vl (1/11/22)

bradmccoy said:


> Just getting back into brewing after a few years of inaction and hearing about the kveiks everywhere. Are they as good as I keep hearing? Which ones do you use? What's good for a pale ale style?


I've used Voss in a couple of brews. Went really well in a golden ale hopped with Amarillo. Fermented at 30deg I think.


----------



## glennheinzel (1/12/22)

I quite enjoy using different yeast/bacteria blends for mixed fermentation saisons/sours. 

The mix that I used for this brew came from a hombrewcon in the US dedicated to funky beers. Bootleg Biology collected a range of yeast/bacteria and released it with the warning that "No results can be guaranteed. This blend has not been tested by Bootleg Biology.". Time will tell how it turns out.



Size: 37.5 L
Efficiency: 87.0%
Attenuation: 96.0%

Original Gravity: 1.049
Terminal Gravity: 1.002
Color: 5.46 °L (0.0 - 50.0)
Alcohol: 6.21%
Bitterness: 9.4

Ingredients:
5.0 kg (83.3%) Weyermann Barke® Pilsner Malt - added during mash
0.575 kg (9.6%) Weyermann Spelt Malt (Organic) - added during mash
0.1 kg (1.7%) Weyermann Aromatic Malt (Amber 50) - added during mash
0.1 kg (1.7%) Gambrinus Honey Malt - added during mash
0.225 kg (3.8%) Simpsons Malted Rye - added during mash
30.0 g (100.0%) Hallertauer Mittelfrüher (3.9%) - added during boil, boiled 60.0 m
2.0 ea Bootleg Biology BBXMTF-0722 MTF Funkbergh Megablend


----------



## Hangover68 (3/12/22)

Nearly had a panic attack as i'm down to 2 full kegs out of 5, left my run late but doing a lager now and will do a parti-gyle once the first brew is in the cube.

4kg pale malt
250g amber malt
250g toasted wheat

25g POR for bittering
15g SAAZ at flame out.

Diamond lager yeast

Into the brew fridge at 9c.


----------



## Timewellspent (4/12/22)

Just put a hoppy days APA all grain kit in a cube. Will pitch yeast tomorrow. 

Fairly new to brewing and this was my first BIAB brew in my new digi boil urn. so much more enjoyable than an old stock pot on a gas burner.


----------



## maximus_24au (5/12/22)

A Canadian blonde with 1kg dextrose instead of brew enhancer 2


----------



## Hangover68 (5/12/22)

Started another lager and put on a hard selzter for the minister of war and lack of finances


----------

